# Egypt Equivalent to US antacid (Tums/Pepcid)



## Kaiser12345

I am in Alexandria, EG trying to buy something like Zantac/Tums/Pepcid that you would typically find in the US. When I went to the pharmacy I was given Buscopan compositum (spasmolytic + analgesic), but I think this is meant for cramps rather than heartburn. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I could ask the pharmacy for (over the counter) that would treat heartburn?


----------



## hurghadapat

Kaiser12345 said:


> I am in Alexandria, EG trying to buy something like Zantac/Tums/Pepcid that you would typically find in the US. When I went to the pharmacy I was given Buscopan compositum (spasmolytic + analgesic), but I think this is meant for cramps rather than heartburn. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I could ask the pharmacy for (over the counter) that would treat heartburn?




Try asking for Acilite as i'm pretty sure that is what Zantac is known as in Egypt.


----------



## Kaiser12345

Thank you! You have spared me some miserable days!!

In case any one has the question in the future - the pharmacist gave me Aciloc.


----------



## hurghadapat

Kaiser12345 said:


> Thank you! You have spared me some miserable days!!
> 
> In case any one has the question in the future - the pharmacist gave me Aciloc.



Pleased you got sorted as nothing worse than heartburn........Aciloc is the same as Zantac but did you ask the pharmacist for Acilite and he gave you Aciloc instead ?

Just another bit of useless information for you,Ibuprofen is known as Brufen in Egypt.


----------

